# curado 301e or 301dsv



## empirekitchen (Jan 2, 2010)

Could someone please fill me in on the difference between the 2 reels . Had a look at thse specs , they seem the same to me . Not much experience in the smaller reels like these , the smallest I have owned is an Accurate Boss 665 2 spd , want to go down further . Been hunting for a 301 dsv , not had much luck , and a mate said why not a 301e they are a current model . We ONLY fish salt water for snapper , kahawai ( a bit like a sea run salmon up to 5kg), and the odd kingfish ,basically a kahawai on steroids to 15 kg , go like a torpedo but they are rare and although the initial run is BLISTERING they run out of puff after the first 30-40m of line . Would be really grateful for some help here , regards Hans


----------



## Barney (Jun 4, 2007)

Hans
I have a couple 300DSV's I use for musky. They have worked very well. I throw cowgirls, jerkbaits, and topwaters; baits up to 4 oz on 80 lb braid.
I don't know about the new model 300E but it shouldn't be much different.
Where you located?
Barney


----------



## empirekitchen (Jan 2, 2010)

Hey Barney , firstly Whats a cowgirl ( in the context of fishing) ?? , second how come you use 80 lb braid ? How big are the fish you target ?? We use 37 Kg braid for yellowfin tuna , BIG kingfish , and grouper , and the curado would fall to bits if any ofthose hit it . We are in Wellington New Zealand , its blowing ( again ) at leaest 25 knots and we are stuck at home , working in the garden YEHAAAAAA !! ( NOT!!) If any of your lefty mates have iether a 301e or the DSV for sale , drop me a line PLEASE I am at [email protected] 
regards Hans


----------



## Barney (Jun 4, 2007)

Hey Mate

The Double Cowgirl is a 10" 3oz flashabou spinner that has 2 #10 colorado blades. check out www.muskymayhemtackle.com
Muskies get 50"+ and 40lbs or more. The heavy braid is just as much to throw big baits as it is to control fish; could probably use 60 lb and be OK. The problem with braid is there is no shock resistence because there is no stretch, so if you backlash while throwing a 4oz bait the line will break. 30 lb mono has more shock resistence than 60 lb braid.
Your weather has got to be better than us; we have 2 feet of snow on the ground!

Barney


----------



## empirekitchen (Jan 2, 2010)

holy smoke , that double cow girl's a nice looking bit of terminal tackle , I reckon our kingfish would love those . Might try one of them ! Have you seen the new shimano slow jigs , called Lucanus ? They are awesome , we do very well with them . Have a big problem with barracouta , and when they are around we pull the expensive terminal tackle in . Have lost $100 worth of bits and pieces in 5 minutes . Am hunting out your muskies , never heard of them , but if they grow out to 1200- 1300 thats a hell of a fish ! How deep do you catch them in ?? Should really get into fresh water fishing , but trout is all we really have , and they are as boring as hell . Hey keep yournose to the ground for a curado 301 either e or the dsv , as nobody has told me what the difference is . Missed one on ebay , the guy would not send it to new zealand . We have a cousin in Dayton Ohio if its a major sending to me . I just dont want to annoy the guy to collect and then onship a reel to me . Off to bed now , tomorrow looks like fishing weather FINALLY . PS PS PS anyboby have a video of ice fishing they would share with me , regards Hans


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Hans,

Over at the Tackle Tour forums, there is a Shimano support forum. The fellow to ask is "Bantam1". He is the Shimano staff support guy.

HTH!


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

The Curado is my favorite musky casting reel. The only difference that Shimano made from the 300DSV to the 300E is that the insert in the line guide is now titanium. I have a DSV and I have yet to see any wear in the line guide insert which is stainless steel. Either way you've got a winner!


----------



## Barney (Jun 4, 2007)

Hans

Below is an email exchange with a guy I know at Shimao. He says the difference is the color!

Barney
*****************************

Color.

Randy 
Product Support Specialist
[email protected]

From: xxx [mailto:xxx] 
Sent: Wednesday, January 06, 2010 11:48 AM
To: Randy Haga
Subject: Curado 300

Hi Randy

What are the differences between the Curado 300DSV and the 300E?

Thanks


----------



## Barney (Jun 4, 2007)

Hans

To answer your questions about the Musky:

The goal of every muskie fisherman is a 50" fish. Many people go a lifetime and never get one that big. Most fish are from 34" to 42" and weigh 10 to 20 lbs. The record is just under 70 lbs. Almost all fish are released.

A good day is any day you catch one; catching two is a great day!

They like to follow baits to the boat and then hang there and look at you just to frustrate you. Some days its possible to have a dozen follows and never get hooks in a fish. But its also possible to trigger a strike at boatside; thats what keeps us going. A 30 lb fish striking when you only have a foot of line out. It also causes an illness that lasts a lifetime. Its called _Musky Fever_.

For your ice fishing question go to:
http://www.in-fisherman.com/
They have a wealth of info on their site. Also go to the _store_ tab and look at there DVD selection.

Barney


----------



## empirekitchen (Jan 2, 2010)

Hey thanks for that Barney . I love the sled/tent/house . It looks like a very good way to spend an afternoon . I would love to give it a crack , but it never gets cold enough around here . Never heard of a pond or lake getting frozen over . The other thing is there is nothing here but trout and they taste like mud . Stii searching for a curado 301 if you hear of one Please ask them to email/pm me ( have not worked out how to get a pm yet , but I am working on it . "tokugawa" put me onto the tackle tour forum , it has a shimano subforum , but I could not find it , must be looking in the wrong places . Will keep hunting , or can you send me a link to it ?? REgards Hans


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

The color AND the line insert. Haha. 

http://www.tackletour.net/TTForums/viewtopic.php?f=40&t=32081


----------



## empirekitchen (Jan 2, 2010)

To BARNEY !!! You are a true legend . Your tackle tour link got me onto a specials code ( there is a post on there giving the login ) I bought the 301e SHIPPED TO NEW ZEALAND for $271 NZ ($194.95US) . If you are ever planning on coming to New Zealand Youve GOT TO DROP ME A LINE , if nothing else a good solid single malt scotch and accomodation is available (free of course) Best regards and will keep an eye on the forums . I am at [email protected] , Hans Renner


----------



## empirekitchen (Jan 2, 2010)

Hmm should not have counted my chickens before they hatched !! Woke this morning , got an email saying .... OhYa.com apologize for any inconvenience and appreciate you as a customer... but it will set me back another $37 for freight . Am working on it , the last guy sent me 2 reels from wilmington deleware(?) for $15 us and then wanted to refund me the $1.35 for OVERSHIPPING ????? Could not beleive it ! But we are working on it . In the mean time , may be on the "rehunt for a curado 301 . Have a max budget , so may need to go back to finding a used one , regards Hans


----------



## SpinnerSpooner (Mar 9, 2011)

Empire, I agree with MuskieJim when he says there is virtually no difference between the D-Series and E-Series Curado's. I thought it was a portion of the cover that was converted from metal to synthetic to make the overall frame lighter. The D-Series was 2006 technology and when the E-Series came out around 2009 it was "planned obsolesence" more than anything. You describe these as "smaller reels" but I can assure you the 300 model is everybit saltwater certified. It is the toughest low-profile casting reel there is. I hear it's only weakneess in Saltwater might be in it's ability to pull up fish from great depths like some of the bigger Penn Reels.


----------

